# JPSS Jetprosofstretch is avaiable on ROLLS :)



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All, 

Just confirmed today that JPSS Jetprosofstretch is available on rolls. They are being sold in the 13" x 100' and 17" x 100' sizes. There are no JPSS/Jetprosofstretch identification marks on the back of the paper.

I know alot of folks were waiting on this. You can find the rolls at Coastal Business. 

As the product is now out on rolls, continue to look to other suppliers to carry it as well. Hopefully prices will balance out as more suppliers pick up the product. A nice idea would be to post back in this thread any additional suppliers of the rolls, as you find them. 

Happy shopping, printing and no more waste for those of you who can use, and have been waiting for the rolls!! - Kelly


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

The folks at t-shirt supplies e-mailed me, said they have it, and also 11x17 paper. I'll probably order a roll, give it a try.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Chuck, did they give you a price at tshirtsupplies? What size roll? Thanks.


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

$125/100'x13" and $140/100/x17"


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I sent an e-mail yesterday to tshirtsupplies.com about getting the 11"x17" sheet size and still haven't gotten a reply....


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

They are adding their phone number to the site, then it will be easier to contact them. For now, they only like the 8.5x11, but folks have gotten the 11x17 from them, so it's just a matter of making contact. I hope they add it to the site so it's a matter of clicking for the product. I wrote and let them know it's hard to contact them this way, and that sometimes the link to "contact" them was broken and didn't work. Hopefully soon they will resolve these issues. They have good pricing, but their site def needed work. I hope they contact you tomorrow, John. If they don't - I'll give you the email I have to someone there. I think I am waiting on an answer to the rolls from Sunday. Maybe it was a bad Monday over there, who knows. Have a good night.


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

Kelly, what kinda ink are you using with the stuff? I've got an Epson 9800, an Epson 1280, and an Epson 1280 that I used some some sub inks that I'm trying to clean...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

The inks I am using are Durabright in both my C88+ and CX9400, and in the Canon Pixma, I use BCI-3eBK, BCI-6BK, and the rest of the colors are BCI-6 (Y,M, or C).


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Epson chromablast inks with this material seems like the 17" roll would work good with one of the larger epson wide format printers.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

hamlettsigns said:


> Has anyone tried the Epson chromablast inks with this material seems like the 17" roll would work good with one of the larger epson wide format printers.


Yes, this paper will fit through the wide formats that accepts rolls. For JPSS users who own the wide formats that take the rolls, this is a very good thing. 

Chromoblast ink is so expensive. Since JPSS has superior color retention with very little polymer window, I don't think the benefit is there to use a costly ink like this with this paper. That's just my 2c. I can't see the sense in the extra cost. 

But to try to answer the Q, JPSS has shown to be extremely colorfast with various inks including most dyes. Based on that, it would be seem extremely likely that the Chromoblast will work as well, especially because the Chromoblast is an ink formulated to work with heat transfers. 

If no one has tried it before you, you could perform a test on it. Sample paper packs of JPSS are available for "1 penny" from tshirtsupplies.com, with very low shipping.


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

I meant ultra chrome but you can get ink for epson at Epson Ink Cartridges


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> They are adding their phone number to the site, then it will be easier to contact them. For now, they only like the 8.5x11, but folks have gotten the 11x17 from them, so it's just a matter of making contact. I hope they add it to the site so it's a matter of clicking for the product. I wrote and let them know it's hard to contact them this way, and that sometimes the link to "contact" them was broken and didn't work. Hopefully soon they will resolve these issues. They have good pricing, but their site def needed work. I hope they contact you tomorrow, John. If they don't - I'll give you the email I have to someone there. I think I am waiting on an answer to the rolls from Sunday. Maybe it was a bad Monday over there, who knows. Have a good night.


Hey Kelly...thanks for the response.

I sent another e-mail yesterday to Mike to let him know that I haven't gotten any response but still nothing. The problem is that I have a job coming up that requires this larger paper.

Do you happen to know of another site where the pricing is pretty good? I'm sure it won't be as good as theirs but then again the best price on something you can't get isn't very helpful. I know I can get it from Coastal or Imprintables but the pricing is a bit steep so I'd like to find another source if possible in the next day or so.

Anyway, thanks for any help you can provide....

John


----------



## pnacorda (Jul 13, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just confirmed today that JPSS Jetprosofstretch is available on rolls. They are being sold in the 13" x 100' and 17" x 100' sizes. There are no JPSS/Jetprosofstretch identification marks on the back of the paper.
> 
> ...



Its there another manufacturer or supplier of jetpro softstrech?
i thinks t-shirtsupplies.com have problem i want to buy more of that kind of paper its so good.

who created the jetpro?
What are companies selling jetpro transfer paper?
Where can i buy whole sale price
and deliver it here in the philippines?

Thanks..


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

The ONE THING that gets me twisted is "crafter" businesses... If I go with a process, it better be capable of a LOT of use, and supplies had better be available on a more or less JIT timetable. I don't want to have to buy 20 rolls of something to make sure I don't run out... 

I'm guessing that -most- of us aren't doing this as hobbies. Maybe as small supplementary businesses, but NOT as "let's make the pretty shirt" hobbies.

So... How reliable are these different folks? How long have they been in business? If I buy a roll this month, and a roll next month, will they be the same material, or just labeled the same? Looking at things, it doesn't seem like there's that many type of ink, paper, etc... Every little company may have its own "brand" but I'm guessing they durn sure don't all have unique forumulations...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Jetprosofstretch is manufactured by Neenah paper. 

A great way to find all the suppliers of JPSS is to simply Google Jetprosofstretch, or JET-Pro sofstretch. (The technical name for Jetprosofstretch is JET-Pro with a circle R, and then SofStretch with a TM.)

At first, we were only aware of Coastal Business as a supplier, but later on, more and more suppliers started to carry it. When I googled Jetpro sofstretch to find out how many were now out there, many suppliers returned, including New Milford Photo, tshirtsupplies.com, and Alpha Supply. Two of these are forum sponsors. NMP runs sales, and if you sign up for the newletter, you will get an email of special sales codes. NMP also recently cut their normal pricing on JPSS. 

I won't vouch for any supplier. While I've had favorable experiences, not everyone does. From reading on the forum, suppliers can have a bad day here and there. I go ahead say they are good, and you have a bad experience on their bad day, and you are looking to me. Sorry, not going there. 

@John, I will email you the contact info I have. It looks to me like tshirtsupplies.com has realized the issues with ordering and contacting them. They are changing that. I wish they'd get the changes done so life can get moving along smoothly. I like to recommend them on price, once they finish re-vamping the site, hopefully their site will be good like their pricing. I'll check if I have a contact number for them. ROQ/Mydamit, has mentioned calling them. I wonder if he has a phone number.

One word of caution, The Paper Ranch as a paper they call JetPro, and that paper is not JET-Pro SofStretch. If you look to the Paper Ranch for supplies, be very careful not to end up with the wrong product.

For outside of the US, if nothing via Google returns, going directly to Neenah's website will lead to more information on Global Supplies. I've been there and they list their distributors.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification kelly, I learned a few things today.I guess you can teach a old dog new tricks. LOL ..... JB


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Jetprosofstretch is manufactured by Neenah paper.
> 
> A great way to find all the suppliers of JPSS is to simply Google Jetprosofstretch, or JET-Pro sofstretch. (The technical name for Jetprosofstretch is JET-Pro with a circle R, and then SofStretch with a TM.)
> 
> ...


Hey Kelly..

Thanks for the info and PM.

I did finally receive a response from them with info on pricing and how to order until the new site is up and running.

They said that their new site is scheduled to launch on Monday and the new sizes will be available on the web site.

Apparently, when my original e-mail was copied to others at the company, a dash "-" was put in the e-mail address so nobody got it.

It happens....so all is well!!

Thanks again for all the help!!!

John


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I guess everyone is satisfied the paper from tshirtsupplies without he trade mark is the real thing ( JPSS) ? I almost called the guy a liar when I called to raise heck thinking I got the wrong thing. I told him I was gonna use 1 sheet and try it immediately to check if it was as good as the ones I had with the trade mark on the back with the insinuation I'd be back if he was not truthful. I reckon I might should send a nice email if not an apology. Maybe I should have checked here first? Someday I'll learn, maybe.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Someday maybe we'll all learn, Terry...  The nice part is when someone comes back to work things out. Be nice if we all practiced more of that, too.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Problem is I can't even remember the guys name. I know hes on here from tshritsupply so maybe he'll read this. Sorry if I gave you a hard time, but I'm still waiting on the wash to be sure.


----------



## eAZie (Aug 7, 2008)

can the jtss rolls be used with the epson 1400? if so do i cut the paper before putting it into the printer or do i print and then cut? kinda clueless so bare with me...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't rolls listed on the specs. The 1900 and 2400 do take rolls. I believe the 1400 does not. Here's the epson site for you to see what you've got:
Epson Ink Jet Printers - Epson America, Inc.


----------



## eAZie (Aug 7, 2008)

^^^thanks

so do you suggest spending the extra bucks for the epson 1900 in order to save in the long run by using the jpss rolls? 

if so, is the 1900's quality far superior to the 1400's?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I use the 1400 but I don't think it has a setting to use rolls. Do you have access to a paper cutter? Possibly the best way


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

eAZie said:


> ^^^thanks
> 
> so do you suggest spending the extra bucks for the epson 1900 in order to save in the long run by using the jpss rolls?
> 
> if so, is the 1900's quality far superior to the 1400's?


 
If I were in that position to make that choice, I'd start by answering some Q's and then doing some math. 

First Q (and maybe only Q): 1. Are your designs going to be larger than 13x19? If not, I'd go for the 1400, I just saw the 1400 on sale for $199 on epson.com. Wow, and that is alot less $$ than the 1900.

If designs are larger than that, you might have to go to the 1900 as I am not sure the 1400 will produce larger, you need to ask a 1400 user that question. I don't know.

If your designs are not bigger than 13x19 and you buy the 1400 but think you might still want to purchase by the roll for $$ savings, find out if you'll save anything in the first place. How many 13x19 sheets are on a roll compared to buying packs of 13x19? I don't have time to do the math but you can. See where the numbers lie. 

Hope this helps get you rolling closer to your choice.


----------



## eAZie (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks again...

i am looking into the used hotronix so my press area is 16x20 so my designs need to fall into those specs. seems like i should just get the 1400 being that it is only $200 whereas the 1900 is $500. 

as you can see, im a newbie so thanks for your recommendations guys


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

eAZie said:


> thanks again...
> 
> i am looking into the used hotronix so my press area is 16x20 so my designs need to fall into those specs. seems like i should just get the 1400 being that it is only $200 whereas the 1900 is $500.
> 
> as you can see, im a newbie so thanks for your recommendations guys


It's quite alright.  All this can be alot to take in at first, and when you work by yourself, it's not easy to find folks to bounce options and ideas off of. It sounds like you are making a great choice to me. My current printer only prints 8.5x11, I work youth as my main gig, and the 11x15 fit me. What is best for you all depends on what you need to accomplish. Good luck to you and .....


----------



## tshirtsupplies (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello All,

This is related to a few posts ago, in regards to the Trademark of JPSS. Yes, Neenah does own and enforce their trademark(s.) However, any authorized reseller is able to use the name in providing the paper, as long as the paper is exactly that - JPSS - substitutions are not allowed.

But, it is always prudent to question the paper and the manufacturer source to ensure you are receiving what you expected. That said, it is possible to purchase paper w/ different backprints - as stated in another forum, it is a matter of how a Master Roll went through the conversion process.

Always open for any questions, so please let us know if you have any in regards to the specifics of paper.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

There you are. Hi mike. The shirt I used the paper I got from you guys has acted exactly like the one I have from an earlier pressing with the JPSS paper with the trademark on the back. I am satisfied with the paper, and the price was good to. Thank you.


----------



## Usman1984 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tshirt supplies charging mega bucks for international delivery over $130 just for delievery...


----------



## yolo creative (May 23, 2011)

We stock genuine Neenah papers in the UK if you're looking for a supplier closer to home.


----------

